# Ariens Compact 24 Oil



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

Do you guys recommend synthetic oil for first oil change?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Only if it is after the 5 hour break in window.mg::emoticon-south-park


----------



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes after break in


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

shacky said:


> Do you guys recommend synthetic oil for first oil change?


It seems that every engine manufacturer stipulates a different period of time for the first oil change. Ariens quote for normal use (less than 40 hours per year) to change the oil after a month and every 6 months after that (probably means once per season). For operating conditions greater than 40 hours per year, change the oil every 40 hours.

Ariens recommends 5W-30 engine oil (automotive detergent oil) and say that synthetic oil is acceptable. Mobil 1 offers a 0W-30 synthetic oil that is guaranteed to meet engine manufacturers 5W-30 specifications. So that is what I now use in the winter time. Previously it was the European Castrol synthetic 0W-30 but that is quite a bit more expensive.

Good luck.


----------



## shacky (Feb 1, 2015)

Well I went to HD and saw Ariens Dino oil. Since the oil I took out was so clean (relatively) I decided to go with Dino this time. Next time I'll go synthetic.

Thanks!


----------

